# Pinfire Putters



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

Has any one out there either got or used a Pinfire putter.

I have heard alot of good reports about them and I am considering getting one.

Any advice/reviews would be welcome..........


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry, haven't seen one around here at all.


----------

